# Episode numbers in wishlists



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Wishlists should be able to match on exact, or a range of, episode numbers for a matching show. More than one number or range, too. Makes it easier to record seasons and catch when reruns move on to later seasons.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This, definitely! :up:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The problem is the way episode numbers are used. Not all shows have them, and those that do don't always air them the way they are numbered. Kitchen Nightmares aired an episode numbered from a few seasons ago that just was never aired until this season.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The problem is the way episode numbers are used. Not all shows have them, and those that do don't always air them the way they are numbered.


True, but that doesn't mean it's useless. More exact matching criteria for Wishlists makes them more useful.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

i would love this. of course there are issues with some shows in how their episodes are numbered, but overall it would be great. there are a number of shows that i'm still looking out for just a couple episodes i haven't seen yet, but i've seen almost all of the other episodes. i hate having to have a season pass for a show and get a ton of repeats looking for only 1 or 2 episodes or go through the to do list all the time and deleting upcoming recordings.


----------

